# XD45 or the GLock 21SF



## junkit_boy (Jun 6, 2008)

Im getting my third gun and its going to be a 45. Im torn between the two. i shot the 21 and Im pretty accurate with it. Havent shot the XD45 yet but heard good things. The gun is for shooting target and home defense. I need feedback gang!!!


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

My answer might be dependant on what two handguns you allready have. Care to clue us in?

PhilR.


----------



## Mosquito (Mar 11, 2008)

I vote for the XD45. In my opinion, the reliability is the same, but the XD has more convenient safety features.

Plus it doesn't look like a spray painted brick...


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

PhilR. said:


> My answer might be dependant on what two handguns you allready have. Care to clue us in?
> 
> PhilR.


According to his previous posts, he owns a CZ P-01 and a SIG P226 9mm both purchased within the past 90 days or so and I'm a bit surprised to find that he is already looking for a third. I have no problem with this but he should just come clean and admit that he is addicted and can't stop buying guns. :mrgreen:


----------



## junkit_boy (Jun 6, 2008)

Yea, I enjoy it. Its my new hobby next to jazz guitar and kite flying....so sue me!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I hear ya! Electric guitar for me, I have the need for speed...


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

If you're carrying, XD45 Compact. Gives you a 10-round or 13-round option. with 3/4-1" less butt printing.

JW


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Either is fine. I prefer the XD in 45 because the Glock grip is extra wide (compared to their 9mm and 40 line) and I don't like it. That's just me, though.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

JeffWard said:


> If you're carrying, XD45 Compact. Gives you a 10-round or 13-round option. with 3/4-1" less butt printing.
> 
> JW


Doggone Jeff, you reading what little mind I have? Second post this morning I've used your quote. +1 on the XD. Have one myself for both carry and local range competition. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm normally a Glock partisan, but the Glock .45s (with the exception of the 36) are bricks. If for some reason I wanted a modern .45, I'd get the XD.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

unpecador said:


> According to his previous posts, he owns a CZ P-01 and a SIG P226 9mm both purchased within the past 90 days or so and I'm a bit surprised to find that he is already looking for a third. I have no problem with this but he should just come clean and admit that he is addicted and can't stop buying guns. :mrgreen:


If this is the case, then I would vote "neither". Since you already seem to have some modern hi-capacity auto's, why get a third? Why not get something really different?

There are a few firearms that seem to be universal. IOW, the ones that everyone should have, or no one should be without. One example is a decent .22 handgun. Another example, if one is going to have a .45acp, is the 1911. Everyone should have a 1911 at some point in their lives. 1911's are a classic design, are fun to shoot, easily found, endlessly customizable, and often have great triggers and excellent accuracy. They are just a whoot to shoot as well. I think the government should give every able-bodied adult one (ok, not really, but you get the idea).

If you are still stuck on the idea of a boringly-reliable poly auto, then just get the one that fits your hand the best, as there are really no other defining characteristics that make one pistol better than the other.

PhilR.


----------



## junkit_boy (Jun 6, 2008)

Yea, I was thinking about he 1911, but I dont know anything about them and who makes a good one. All I know is Colt and Kimber. I will try one out at the range if they have one. I did try out the Springfield XD45 and the grip is superb. The Glock 21 is too big for my little hands. I do like the glock 19 and 23 to shoot but the Glock 45acp series are way to big. Yea, I was looking at one of those Ruger 22. They are fun to shoot and the cost of ammo...well... you cant beat it! Im in California so all magazines can not carry more than 10 rounds and CCW are near to impossible to acquire. California Sucks....


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

PhilR. said:


> If you are still stuck on the idea of a boringly-reliable poly auto, then just get the one that fits your hand the best, as there are really no other defining characteristics that make one pistol better than the other.
> PhilR.


God, I hate the boringly-reliable characteristics of my XDs....

Aim, squeeze, BANG, repeat...

:mrgreen:

Jeff


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I'm puzzled by that "boringly-reliable" comment as well, no matter how much I try, just can't make sense of it.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

unpecador said:


> I'm puzzled by that "boringly-reliable" comment as well, no matter how much I try, just can't make sense of it.


This is a term that you sometimes see when one describes a characteristic that *never* changes. It's like the sun rising. The sun never fails to rise, and can always be counted upon to rise. There is never any question as to it's rising. Therefore the subject is rather boring, as there is never any variance (other than the time it actually appears over the horizon).

The reliability of most Glocks (and many other good pistols) is in this same manner -- it's *always* good, and therefore devoid of variance. Day in, day out, rain or shine, sleet or snow, limpwristers as well - they always run. IOW - there's really nothing to debate about, unless you want to re-hash the same old thing, which to me is, well...boring.

In case you haven't deduced from the above, the use of "boringly" in this case is a compliment.....

PhilR.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

JeffWard said:


> God, I hate the boringly-reliable characteristics of my XDs....
> 
> Aim, squeeze, BANG, repeat...
> 
> ...


EXACTLY!!!! :mrgreen:

PhilR.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Thanks *PhilR.* for sharing your perspective. Repetition can become boring. For example, a persons job, or the husband or wife who cheats because of a their repetitious sex life. However, I think you may be using the word boring out of context in regards to a reliable gun but that's ok, to each his own. I think a .22 pistol is boring to shoot but because it lacks power for me. When I'm at the range shooting and there is not one single malfunction, I consider that an enjoyment rather than a bore and the reliability aspect provides me with peace of mind. Its true there's nothing to debate about as it appears to be a matter of personal opinion.

Is the glass half empty or half full?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I rather liked *PhilR.*'s turn of phrase.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

To me it's not a matter of like or dislike, I understand his point but my fragile brain does not properly process that kind of phrasing. :mrgreen:

Boredom is a state of mind and reliability is a required function.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

unpecador said:


> Thanks *PhilR.* for sharing your perspective. Repetition can become boring. For example, a persons job, or the husband or wife who cheats because of a their repetitious sex life. However, I think you may be using the word boring out of context in regards to a reliable gun but that's ok, to each his own. I think a .22 pistol is boring to shoot but because it lacks power for me. When I'm at the range shooting and there is not one single malfunction, I consider that an enjoyment rather than a bore and the reliability aspect provides me with peace of mind. Its true there's nothing to debate about as it appears to be a matter of personal opinion.
> 
> Is the glass half empty or half full?


You're quite welcome. Actually, my useage was not out of context. It's use does not depreciate in any way the unfailing reliability of pistols such as the Glock or XD, nor does it take away from the enjoyment one gets from using such reliable handguns. It's just that it was used in a manner in which you are not used to seeing. IOW, used in a different fashion than you would have used.

Next time I use that phrase, I'll try to remember to enclose it in quotation marks, which might help you and others to realize that terms can often be used in a sort of "endearment" fashion, and therefore does not always need to be taken in a literal sense.

PhilR.


----------



## junkit_boy (Jun 6, 2008)

what's going on??:smt102


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

So umm...made up your mind on a pistol?:reading:


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

junkit_boy said:


> what's going on??:smt102


It's called a "conversation", which is a written or verbal discourse on a particular subject, between two or more individuals (or just one, if you are schizo). Are you having a hard time following it?

PhilR.


----------



## junkit_boy (Jun 6, 2008)

Nope Phil, just trying to decipher the term boring.

Im leaning torward the XD, I cant get over the grip of the G21. I went to the range today and shot a 40 cal XD. Even though it was a 40 I did have more control over it than the G17 I rented...and that was a 9mm

TheXD45 wins right now..or I can wait till i get more money and get a HK 45.. those are nice too! ... still doing my homework :reading:


----------



## junkit_boy (Jun 6, 2008)

I did this today at 30 (+or- 5 feet from a P226 9mm..Im still a beginner..so I think i did ok...


----------



## JONSCH (Jun 13, 2008)

PhilR. said:


> If this is the case, then I would vote "neither". Since you already seem to have some modern hi-capacity auto's, why get a third? Why not get something really different?
> 
> There are a few firearms that seem to be universal. IOW, the ones that everyone should have, or no one should be without. One example is a decent .22 handgun. Another example, if one is going to have a .45acp, is the 1911. Everyone should have a 1911 at some point in their lives. 1911's are a classic design, are fun to shoot, easily found, endlessly customizable, and often have great triggers and excellent accuracy. They are just a whoot to shoot as well. I think the government should give every able-bodied adult one (ok, not really, but you get the idea).
> 
> ...


people in europe do not like 1911 guns. mostly just an american thing.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

JONSCH said:


> people in europe do not like 1911 guns. mostly just an american thing.


Where in Europe do you live?

PhilR.


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm not much of a fan when it comes to Glock in anything other than 9mm. So I voted the XD. I do like the XD, but I decided I like my HKs better and for a CCW gun, my G19.


----------



## junkit_boy (Jun 6, 2008)

The G19 is a pretty cool gun. Its probably the only Glock that can fit my hand comfortably. HK is really expensive (i live in calif.) I went to Bass Pro today and gripped a couple of guns. The XD does feel nice compared to most of the 45s out there. They had the FNP9.. nice grip..but it felt really cheap... not soild. So, I think I'm going pick up a XD45 compact. If I ever get a full size 45 I might get a 1911 or a P220 since I love Sig Products..and CZ too! :smt082


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

junkit_boy said:


> The gun is for shooting target and home defense.


If this is your requirement why have you limited yourself to high cap polymer guns?

My opinion is that polymer provides a compromise of reduced cost, light weight and comfort at the cost of greater recoil and imperfect triggers. Generally, this trade off is a no brainer for CCW, but this is not your intent.

If you absolutely must have a high-cap .45 and must stay under $1,000, then you might want to consider Para Ordnance high cap 1911s (P14-45). Although not the best 1911, the trigger and recoil management will be superior to the Glock and XD.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I would think the full size XD would be better for both HD and Target. Have you added CCW to your requirement?

I do believe the XD is the better choice.


----------



## junkit_boy (Jun 6, 2008)

CCW are not allowed in California...for the most part. 
This gun is strickly for range practice and home protection. Calif sucks :smt076


----------



## junkit_boy (Jun 6, 2008)

Just came back from the Gun Store. I tried out a couple of 1911s. I can see why they are the pride and true. Nice contour and all metal components feel solid. I'm strongly consider your suggestion Phil...thanks


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Here's my XD45 at approx 7yds...










The Glocks are accurate too, but you can't bitch about this 10-shot group...

Jeff


----------



## billt (Aug 19, 2007)

One thing the XD is superior to the Glock in is handle diameter and that's only for people with short fingers. That's it. Now with the introduction of the Model 21/SF even that reason doesn't hold. Other reasons given to the XD's superiority are subjective to opinion and nothing else. 
A few of the given 'reasons' XDs are better: 

Price.

The Glock is about $80 more than the XD. I don't know many people who think $80 is something to worry about with something that protects your life. I just put $80.00 worth of gas in my truck this morning. 

Machining quality/manufacture.

At the indoor range I shoot at they have XDs come back for warranty work (sometimes complete replacement due to inability to repair). Cracked frames, ftf, stovepiping, chambers needing to be honed. The list goes on and on. 

Durability.

Like the aforementioned reason - it's false. Most people have this opinion based on only having a few thousand (if that) rounds through their XDs. At the range they are constantly having problems with their XD rentals (see previous reason problems) while Glocks usually run about 100,000 rounds through them before they cycle a new one into the mix. Those are 100,000 trouble free rounds. Consistently. Wait a few more years when all of these XDs get some real use. 

Ergonomics.

XD likes to tout this one in their advertising as well saying that when you point it the sights line up rather than having you look at the top of the slide. Glock went with their 105 degree handle angle for a reason: they tested, tested and did some more testing and found that it provided the best firing results for accuracy and following shots. The XD's handle angle along with its high barrel axis to the hand provide much more muzzle flip than a Glock which in turn means less accurate double-taps and a less control. 

Single action vs double action.

The Glock uses the double action for safety. It's one of the reasons it's called Safe-Action. If the striker spring isn't cocked - it can't fire! Just like a down hammer. The XD has a cocked spring. You can count on replacing the striker spring many more times in an XD than a Glock because of this. You also better hope your firing pin block is in proper working order or you're at the mercy of the poorly designed sear of the XD which, by the way, will fire out of battery. Try pushing back on the slide sometime while pulling the trigger. The double action might not be as smooth, clean or as short a pull of the single action, but these are service pistols not target pistols. 

The slide lock.

The slide lock on the Glock is designed to be tight against the frame and slide as to not be snagged on anything. They also wanted people to use two hands to release the slide because it's a more controlled manner than hitting the lock with your thumb. This isn't the movies! Release the slide the proper way. The slide lock on the XD also adds a decent amount to the overall width of the weapon - not very carry friendly. 

Finish.

Tenifer is not the outside coating. Tenifer is the metal treatment of the slide and barrel itself. It is .005 mm thick and is close the the hardness of diamond. The treatment of the metal itself achieves a 99.9% salt water resistance. Tenifer is also illegal in this country because the EPA. XD does not have it. Don't regularly oil the slide on your XD and carry it in a cold climate for a while. The in/out condensation will rust your slide in no time. 

Warranty.

Good thing Springfield has you covered here, you're going to need it. 

Field stripping.

The Glock actually uses a faster process which uses less steps than the XD. Also, many people rotate the take-down lever then pull the slide lock down putting all forward inertia of the slide to come to a halt against the sear (it's the only thing keeping the slide from going forward at that point) and cause damage to the sear, striker and frame. 

Loaded chamber indicator.

Glock has this as well. 

Cocked indicator.

Glock has this as well. If the trigger is forward on a Glock, it's cocked. Also, how are you going to get a round into the chamber on either of these guns without it being cocked? It's not a Walther with a decocker. 

Grip safety.

How is a gun going to go off without your hand on the handle? Your finger should never be inside the trigger guard unless you have the weapon acquired and intend to fire. Are we forgetting some basic firearm rules? The grip safety is null and void. 

Customization.

If you can't find genuine Glock custom parts for your Glock at your local gun dealer, you need to find a new one. Glock holsters, parts and accessories are everywhere. Try to find a holster for your XD. It's much more difficult. Yes, it's newer and takes a while, but companies will be reluctant to make them because Springfield supplies you with one, albeit a horrible one with not one level of retention. 
I felt the need to debunk these XD/Glock myths. The XD is not even close the being up to par with the Glock. The Glock is going on 20 years now and has changed the world of pistols - the XD won't make that sort of impact. Bill T.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

maybe if enough people buy the XD and M&P's and the model 21 & 30 sales go way way south....then maybe
Glock will come out with a full size single stack 45.
This is so long overdue it isn't funny......

Glock can spend $1-2M each year for the last 2-3 years for a RACE CAR sponsorship advertisement but not put out a single stack 45.....


----------



## billt (Aug 19, 2007)

They are selling so many 21's and 21 SF's why should they? When it comes to ammo compacity, very few agree that "less is more". Besides, they already have the Model 36 for someone who wants a slim framed, carry .45. Don't sell Glocks marketing short. Few, if any companies, have sold more handguns in the last 20 years. Bill T.


----------

